# Clinton river ?



## gator29 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi. I fish the huron mostly for steel head. And dont know alot about the clintion I have fished it a few times. My question is how far do the steel head go up river? Can they get past the dam at yates just wondering thanks for your info .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

There are plenty of fish that make it over Yates Dam each season. However, it is often difficult to find these fish as they spread out pretty quickly and many of them find the lower sections of Paint Creek to call home for most of the winter and early spring. With Paint Creek being closed until the last Saturday in April these fish remain safe throughout most of their spring spawning activities.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Fished at Yates today and lost several lures due to the change in the rivers landscape since the rain last week. A guy Fishing next to me went 1 for 3. Got tomorrow off so I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## gator29 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys I want to fish clinton more it seems to be a good fisherie I hope I can get some luck and catch a few 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

The Pike fishing on my stretch of the Clinton River is absolutely crazy right now. Heck, I could use my phone as a lure and catch them right now. If your into that sort of thing......Just saying.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Pike whisper, Glad to hear you are getting into a bunch of pike. I talked to a guy that knows you the other day and he said you are really catching the fish lately.

If you don't mind me asking, what lures are you hitting most of them on? Spinners or crankbaits? 

With this warmer weather I am going to spend my next couple of outings on the Clinton tossing big streamers into a couple of holes that I know are holding pike. It should be a nice break from the steelhead indicator game.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Seems like there are a lot more pike in the Clinton lately, as discussed here. Used to see them further downstream, but I've seen/caught a few where I'd never had encounters before upstream. Not exactly a good sign for the steelie smolts that we'd like to see making it back to the river in the future. I know a lot of people like to eat pike, and I say more power to you. Haul em' outta there, or make em' walk back to the river.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

The favorite food for Pike are softys (6" to 10" Suckers). 2' of line with a leader under a bobber with a #6-8 single or treble hook sit back and watch the magic happen. If I'm not using live bait I use 5" to 7" Banjo minnows ( white or chartreuse seem to work the best ). Bucktails and Husky jerks are my 3rd choose personally. Pike have been in that whole river for as long as I can remember, it's not an all of a sudden thing. I also catch Steel in some of these very spots I frequent. Hey Downstream, pm me if you want to fish some of these spots. I be happy to oblige you.


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

Spin to Win said:


> Seems like there are a lot more pike in the Clinton lately, as discussed here. Used to see them further downstream, but I've seen/caught a few where I'd never had encounters before upstream. Not exactly a good sign for the steelie smolts that we'd like to see making it back to the river in the future. I know a lot of people like to eat pike, and I say more power to you. Haul em' outta there, or make em' walk back to the river.


Nail on the head. Make 'em walk every time.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

LSC Punk said:


> Nail on the head. Make 'em walk every time.



Why the heck would you do that?


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

Give the steelie smolts a better fighting chance. On a river like the Clinton, may not be as critical as the northern MI trout streams. But if these fish have co-exsisted before in a decent balance, who am I to say...


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

pikemaster789 said:


> Why the heck would you do that?


Yea really, why should someone who likes to catch pike suffer because someone else likes to catch Steelhead? I like to catch walleye and I know Muskie eat the smaller ones but I'm not going to kill every Musky I catch. 

I have found it better to let all the Musky fishermen know where I have been catching them. Most of them in turn have told me where they are catching walleye. One even took me out for a morning. Pay it forward......


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

mfs686 said:


> Yea really, why should someone who likes to catch pike suffer because someone else likes to catch Steelhead? I like to catch walleye and I know Muskie eat the smaller ones but I'm not going to kill every Musky I catch.


I was referring to pike being in more of a coldwater fish populated area of a stream environment specifically. The lower Clinton or Clinton in general doesn't fall as a designated trout/coldwater stream where the stocked steelie smolts already have a tough enough time dealing with warmer water and A LOT of predators out in the big lake. While the Clinton does support a put-and-take fishery of trout and steel, I don't see the presence of pike in the upper stretches of the Clinton as much of a problem as they would be say in the fly only water of the PM, Au Sable and other cold water rivers supporting wild trout. Even still, I have a tough time letting a legal pike back into any river I'm targetting trout or steel on.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LSC Punk said:


> Even still, I have a tough time letting a legal pike back into any river I'm targeting trout or steel on.


That is ridiculous. You would rather have non-indigenous species that are barely equipped to survive in the river rather than the fish nature intended to be there? Then where does that leave you when the hatchery truck quits dumping there?


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

ESOX said:


> That is ridiculous. You would rather have non-indigenous species that are barely equipped to survive in the river rather than the fish nature intended to be there? Then where does that leave you when the hatchery truck quits dumping there?


That's what I mean with the Clinton being a stocked fishery it's not as critical. But a legitimate trout stream with wild, naturally reproducing trout, resident or migratory, I would definitely prefer trout over pike.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I love Steelhead, but I can find no issue with an Indiginous specie predating on one that is not. Michigan has no Indiginous Trout or Salmon. If the plants are not up to snuff with returns, stop planting our dollars were thay are not effective!


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's one from the muskegon in november. I've caught several keepers in the last few years.. all are still swimmin. This one mashed my fingers up pretty good









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> I love Steelhead, but I can find no issue with an Indiginous specie predating on one that is not. Michigan has no Indiginous Trout or Salmon. If the plants are not up to snuff with returns, stop planting our dollars were thay are not effective!


Non-indigenous yeah, but steelhead were planted in the Great Lakes in the late 1800's. Since then, certain tribs around the state now receive runs of wild, naturally reproducing fish. These fish need cooler water for their offspring. Any pike in a coldwater trout stream could be seen as out of its element as stocked steelhead.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

LSC Punk said:


> Give the steelie smolts a better fighting chance. On a river like the Clinton, may not be as critical as the northern MI trout streams. But if these fish have co-exsisted before in a decent balance, who am I to say...


the things a "sportsman" will say or think just doesnt even surprise me anymore. the idea of taking out a certain species because it doesnt suit what you want is absolutely ignorant and irresponsible. especially if the species in question is native. ill agree pike can be a nuisance when im bass fishing or steelhead fishing but i still have a great deal of respect for that fish. if you are going to eat the pike then so be it, if you are going to bash it on the head and leave it then you are just an idiot. in regards to the pike having an effect on northern michigan rivers, i fish a few rivers that have a healthy reproducing population of both so quit trying to be a biologist and go back to being a fisherman.

steelhead are my absolute most desired and prized fish to catch but eliminating a native species because you have more fun catching a non native fish?! seriously?


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

FishMichv2 said:


> the things a "sportsman" will say or think just doesnt even surprise me anymore. the idea of taking out a certain species because it doesnt suit what you want is absolutely ignorant and irresponsible. especially if the species in question is native. ill agree pike can be a nuisance when im bass fishing or steelhead fishing but i still have a great deal of respect for that fish. if you are going to eat the pike then so be it, if you are going to bash it on the head and leave it then you are just an idiot. in regards to the pike having an effect on northern michigan rivers, i fish a few rivers that have a healthy reproducing population of both so quit trying to be a biologist and go back to being a fisherman.
> 
> steelhead are my absolute most desired and prized fish to catch but eliminating a native species because you have more fun catching a non native fish?! seriously?


Well put Fish. Same to Esox and Mettle. Maybe I'm being a bit too hard on these fish. Reverting back to me saying who am I to change nature's ways, these fish have co-exsisted since their introduction into the Great Lakes. I'm a strong advocate of catch and release, saying make 'em all walk back is harsh, I'll give you that. 

It's funny, for all the reasons I dislike pike, they're pretty much like streamer fishing for browns, all about seeing the take. Fight's pretty much the same too. Even watched one eat a duckling in AK...never gonna see a steelie do that.

Anyways, apologize for the ruffled feathers gents, can't let bitterness overtake rationality.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

LSC Punk said:


> Non-indigenous yeah, but steelhead were planted in the Great Lakes in the late 1800's. Since then, certain tribs around the state now receive runs of wild, naturally reproducing fish. These fish need cooler water for their offspring. Any pike in a coldwater trout stream could be seen as out of its element as stocked steelhead.


I your refering to them being in a coldwater stream out west where they are not Indiginous yes. In Michigan no. Most biologists now accept Northerns as being a cool water specei, not a warm water specei.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> I your refering to them being in a coldwater stream out west were they are not Indiginous yes. In Michigan no. Most biologists now accept Northerns as being a cool water specei, not a warm water specei.


mettlefish clear you pm's out


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I was thinking, isn't Lk.St.Clair touted as a world class Muskie fisherie?, if the plants smolt, they are sent into a veritable feeding fest of Muskie, not to mention all the mature Walleye, Northerns etc. that like to eat fat rich Trout, seams like a tough task to get good returns in a place like that.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

I used to live in Reno and would fish Davis lake just over the border in California. There was an excellent population of rainbow/cutthhroat hybrids in the lake. Someone planted some pike in the lake and eventually the lake had to be poisoned out and replanted with the trout.

I ran into a C.O. at the spillway dam last April who was ticketing individuals "targeting" pike during the closed season. He was trying to explain to the group of pissed anglers that Lake St. Clair pike are having a pretty tough time because the musky population has grown very well. The muskies were out competing and even preying on the pike?!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> I was thinking, isn't Lk.St.Clair touted as a world class Muskie fisherie?, if the plants smolt, they are sent into a veritable feeding fest of Muskie, not to mention all the mature Walleye, Northerns etc. that like to eat fat rich Trout, seams like a tough task to get good returns in a place like that.


You make a great point here Mettlefish. The steelhead planted in the Clinton have a very tough go of things once they make it to the lower river and into Lake St. Clair. 

This also brings up the opinion of many that the DNR is "wasting" money by planting steelhead in the Clinton since their chance of survival and eventually returning to reproduce is so limited. I guess my thought here is different from alot of people but I find this to be a great reason to continue planting steelhead in the Clinton. For one, it is helping to maintain a limited steelhead fishery which has become very popular. And for two, these stocked fish are providing an additional food source for Lake St. Clair's world class muskie fishery.

My last point on the stocking providing an additional food source might seem like a little off to most but when we think about this it makes sense. One of the most interesting stats I've ever heard is that roughly 40% of all the Great Lakes sport fishing occurs in Lake St. Clair. In my mind, this is reason enough to do things like planting an additional food source to help maintain this huge recreational and economic resource in our area.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Downstream,
Did you see the 30% return rate in the Clinton that was stated at the coldwater committee meeting this fall!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> Downstream,
> Did you see the 30% return rate in the Clinton that was stated at the coldwater committee meeting this fall!


Yes I did. And this is a case of not believing everything we hear without checking with our fisheries biologists. 

I checked on this with our biologists and he confirmed that the 30% number was nowhere close to correct. He also didn't understand how someone from the DNR could report such a wild number. 

The truth is that the Clinton has about a 3-5% return rate on the stocked steelhead. This number seems very low but in comparison to other streams it is pretty much what we would expect in this urban environment. I was told that the Huron has a slightly better return rate (between 5-8%) but nothing significant. This is probably in large part to the Huron River smolts not having to run the Lake St Clair gaunlet.

According to our fisheries biologist, there is not likely a river in our entire state that can boast a 30% return rate on stocked steelhead. He mention rivers such as the Betsie and even the Pere Marquette. His reasons were varied as to why this number can't happen but never-the-less is simply doesn't.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought that the information was very slight, at best, which is why it is so bothersome. Do they think we'll just take any numbers thrown out and believe it? There are some politicians whom where involved with the ladder and the program that live on the river from what I hear. There own "lil hole in the front yard" thing it seems. I want fish in S.E. Mich. but somewhere accessible to the people that pay for it, and with a return consistant with the ''good" waters in the State.


----------

